# Best Ice Fishing Boots



## Jigawhat (Dec 21, 2004)

icefishermanmark said:


> You can get Mickey Mouse boots on ebay or Army surplus stores. The best part is you don't "have to pull the trigger" on them because they're cheap. Mine were less than $40 on ebay.


pretty sure I paid around that at Joe's Army Navy as well. Best boots I've ever owned. 
Not sure if anyone has mentioned this yet, but its worth knowing that the Mickey Mouse boots do not breath. At all. Your (my) feet get a little damp from the sweat but I'll take that over cold any day. Heat stays in, cold (and water) stays out.


----------



## Frozenfish (Dec 20, 2004)

I picked these up for hunting and ice fishing:

http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/s...r=94741&hvarTarget=search&cmCat=SearchResults

They kept me toasty warm while hunting in cold for 3-4 hour sits. Were easy to put on and take off. My feet never got cold and I never have to worry about wet pants/snow pants again. I thought they would be a pain to walk in because they look a bit bulky. However I was very surprised that they feel just like a hiking boot when walking. I got them on sale for $30 cheaper than posted. Can't beat a dual purpose boot...


----------



## MiketheElder (Jun 23, 2003)

I have a pair of these. http://www.overshoe.com/recreational/products/large.php?sku=N5P3 http://www.overshoe.com/

These are overshoes, not boots. Pull them on over your favorite walking /hiking shoes and you're good to go. Get back to your vehicle, slip them off, and you're driving home in comfort.


----------



## Big Daddy Benelli (Dec 13, 2004)

I agree, I wouldn't ice fishing in anything but Mickeys....



icefishermanmark said:


> You can get Mickey Mouse boots on ebay or Army surplus stores. The best part is you don't "have to pull the trigger" on them because they're cheap. Mine were less than $40 on ebay.


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

FrankaB said:


> I got some Kamik's from Cabela's. They have an outer rubber shell so you can stand in slush all day and your feet will never get wet. Warm too.


I've been wearing these for years. The 14" rubber boots with the removable felt liners. I wear them for everything,, hunting and fishing,, best part is they are truly waterproof. I can't tell ya how many boots I've had that were "waterproof" The Kamik's are cheap too,, like 40 bucks.


----------



## icefishermanmark (Mar 2, 2005)

MiketheElder said:


> I have a pair of these. http://www.overshoe.com/recreational/products/large.php?sku=N5P3 http://www.overshoe.com/
> 
> These are overshoes, not boots. Pull them on over your favorite walking /hiking shoes and you're good to go. Get back to your vehicle, slip them off, and you're driving home in comfort.


How much did you pay for them? I like that concept alot.


----------



## MiketheElder (Jun 23, 2003)

I didn't pay for them, got them as a Christmas present several years ago. My niece and her husband were connected to that company for a while.


----------



## Tom 26133 (Feb 28, 2007)

go with the rocky boots there warm light weight and not bulky and they are versitle for hunting when you get them in camo.


----------



## HoytMan44 (Sep 26, 2007)

Bass Pro doesn't carry the stalker extremes so I will be going to Cabelas when I am in Ann Arbor this weekend to check them out. Thanks for all of the help!


----------



## Houghton laker (Jan 5, 2002)

Only thing I did not like about the Rockies were the height of them...Too tall for my taste!! I like the mickeys or the Lacrosse...I own both and switch off....can't go wrong with either! You can type in the Lacrosse on Ebay also!!...Just go to a store first to get the right size for you....Mickeys run large and lacrosse's run small!


----------



## patcheroo (Jan 3, 2003)

I needed a new pair of boots this year before Deer season in the U.P. as my old pair of Rockies had just plain worn out. I have noticed that the older I get, the easier my feet get chilled. I decided on a pair of Rocky Blizzard Stalkers. They are light weight, water proof, and with 1200 grams of thinsulate, the warmest boots that I have ever owned. I hunted the whole season with only a light-weight pair of cotton socks on in them...............Patch


----------



## HoytMan44 (Sep 26, 2007)

I have been doing some research on the Rocky Snowstalkers and I have been finding some reviews where people are saying that Rocky Boots aren't as good anymore and that they fall apart quickly. Has anyone on here had this problem?


----------



## perchhead (Jan 9, 2003)

i am also looking for a new boot the icemans are good boots but a little heavy the mickys never kept my size 13 foot warm all day, and are heavy like the lacrosse i may have to look into those rockys, with all the new light weight fabrics they have the boot is out there just have to fine it.


----------



## FISH2MUCH26 (Sep 9, 2007)

IMO Mickey's are the only way to go.


----------



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

I got a pair of Winchester 1200g boats and i like them alot. feet never got cold until i was duck huntin this year. they are pushin 3 maybe 4 years now and been threw hell and back. going to have to get a new pair.


----------

